# Tip signs look cringeworthy



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I looked over and saw a Prius with 2 loud tip signs/rate me 5 stars and I was like: never.

I felt bad for the dude.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Do you tell the baristas at Starbucks you feel bad for them? That damned tip jar is always staring at me! Always pressuring me and making me realize they get paid poorly and every bit helps - or even - puts a smile on their face, and makes their job in customer service pleasant?

Don't even get me started on those pretentious cab drivers - where the machines ASK me to leave a tip!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

No, I don't feel bad for the coffee pimps at Starbucks. They get paid an hourly wage and tips. But then again I brew my own at home and refuse to pay $5 for a cup of coffee.

Coffee slinging is not a difficult job. Avoiding idiots on the road, dealing with pretentious pax, avoiding cops and traffic tickets all make for a much more difficult work experience than making a cup of frigging coffee.

When baristas (and all the other food industry pax) start tipping me I might be able to afford the branded coffee or tipping my waiter a bit more.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/

I think my tipping sign is pretty nice. Made me an average of $400 a month in tips pre in-app tipping era.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/
> 
> I think my tipping sign is pretty nice. Made me an average of $400 a month in tips pre in-app tipping era.


Like your neon lights....looks good


----------

